# Fablon - is it suitable for inside vivs??



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

As the title says really - I'm thinking of getting a roll of fablon - in stone or wood or bark effect - to stick over the inside of an old plywood viv I've bought, but have a few concerns:

is it suitable for a hot viv (beardies)??
is it likely to get scratched, torn or stretched by beardies claws?
will the 'sticky back' adhesive be strong enough or should I use a squidge of silicone too?
All advice & suggestions welcomed....:notworthy:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

think so.. isn't it pretty much the same as the coating on Contiboard / MFC


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

It's not as hardwearing and resilient is it?? if it is then I'll go ahead and buy some


----------



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

can't tell you exactly about Fablon, but I've used similar stuff (d-c-fix) and it's waterproof and heat resistant to 50C or 80C for short periods


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

*steady with the silicone*

i used silicone to fix simular stuff on back of my viv....dont do it!

prob i found is unless you get an even coat all over the surface you cant stop it bubbling and not sticking..you can try but it is a pain to get it smooth enough


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Just get some new conti board cut to size and repalce panel will probably be cheaper than fablon


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep I've seen the d-c-fix stuff it's cheaper than fablon too I think.... and I get the hint about the bubbles with using silicone too....:lol2: hadn't thought about that but yes it makes sense!! 

I'll have to have a good think and decide on the next step - many thanks


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

*update*

im looking for same thing as you,something nice to decorate the back viv wall.....one company said to me they can print any photo on to fablon type material,sounds cool,gonna get price when mailed them a photo

also you can get sticky pads which the aquarium backgrounds can be stuck to the.....INSIDE! of the tanks...now these must be ok for a viv interior surely

im going to post a thread to see what other adhesives people know are safe


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fablon covered viv*

I've just built and covered my vivarium with fablon although it would have been just as cheap to buy contiboard but i think the finish looks good and its very easy to use.:2thumb:
Still work in progress and i will soon post on any issues i find.

Here it is:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/287258-d-i-y-4ft-double.html


----------

